# Text Message Responses



## justmefl (Feb 19, 2015)

I texted my separated wife this morning and It has been over an hour and a half with no response.

I'm pretty sure she received my text message, when I'm over at the house she is attached to her phone or computer.

I typically go to the house on Saturdays, but she mentioned on Thursday she was going to take my son to the beach.

I texted her stating that i would like to come, but i understand if she felt it was confusion or uncomfortable and if i could stop by later in the evening.


----------



## justmefl (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, we are separated on the way to divorce. 
I agree, I believe she is working on detaching from me.

I'm hopeful she will change her mind.

I would like to go to the beach and asked her because I want her to know that I'm wanting to be in this marriage.

We did not speak about seeing other people.
We have been married for over 10 years and separated now for a little over a month.


----------



## justmefl (Feb 19, 2015)

She just responded!
She said she would prefer for just her and my son to go this time.
Maybe next time we can arrange to go to the other side so you can fish or something.

(there is a pier on the other side where my son and i would fish. there is also a beach)


----------



## justmefl (Feb 19, 2015)

Will do!


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just be sure to not build all of your hopes on that "maybe next time". If you have made it clear you want her back, she knows, you don't have to go see her to tell her again and again. She will only get annoyed and maybe respond rudely, if at all. 

Maybe let her know, one last time, that she is free to contact you at any time, but that you will leave her alone for a while, and then stick to it. She will be in touch, if she wants to.


----------

